

The First Programmers Were Female - bodiam
http://codepancake.com/first-female-programmers/

======
jfaucett
interesting story which I didn't know. I was expecting a mention of Ada
Lovelace, who as far as I know is considered the first programmer ever see:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ada_Lovelace#First_computer_pro...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ada_Lovelace#First_computer_program)
. Stories like this one and of Ada should be told more often - IMHO.

------
bsder
Note the date: 1946

The reason why there were no male programmers is that all the men were at
_war_. It's hard for us modern people who look at highly specialized soldiers
to understand exactly just how many men were involved in the World War II.

In fact, there were _far_ more women in manufacturing and labor in that time
frame, and we don't suddenly assume that demonstrates evidence for anything
related to sex ratios in the workplace.

